# splitboard size recommendation?



## jeri534

So Im interested in picking up a Venture Euphoria splitboard in a 166, it has 2.5mm setback and 20mm taper. Im about 5'10" 190, my regular boards are usually 158-160. Will a 166 be too long? My terrain will be primarily PNW cascades and Utah Wasatch mountains, this is my first year splitboard too.

Thanks.


----------



## killclimbz

This is rockered right? Normally I'd say you are fine with a traditional cambered board, but in this case it might be a little big. With your weight it's not an unreasonable choice. Especially if you are getting a good deal on it. Venture is making some pretty fine stuff these days. Definitely one of the elite splitboard makers imo. Neversummer being the other. 

The wisdom with rocker is that you actually want to size down a little. The wisdom with a backcountry stick is you want to size up 4-6cm's. So what that boils down to me is that is you are already on an alternative camber board for your normal ride, you can size it up. If you are riding a regular camber board, getting the same size rockered split as your resort stick is probably the way to go. This is a rule of thumb. If you feel like you can handle the 166, I'd say go for it. It's going to float like none other. 

If it's not rockered, then don't think, just pull the trigger if you want it.


----------



## jeri534

killclimbz, whats your thoughts on bindings? Right now I have a set of Karakorams pre-ordered, but being as this is my first season and they are still new in the binding business I think I may just get some cheaper, right now Im looking at Voile Light Rail bindings, Ive been reading on them on the sb.com forums and it seems to have mixed feelings on them.

But it also seems to be that buying bindings seems pretty important, they are the interface and take a lot of abuse, and the Karakorams look to be built really well also.

Id also be buying a board without hardware/skins so I guess it wouldnt be too much more expensive than a set of bindings + hardware kit


----------



## killclimbz

The reviews on the Karakorum's so far seem to be pretty legit. If they work like they look too, it should be an improvement over the Voile system. I will say that the Voile system has always been great in it's simplicity. There really isn't much to break and it's bomber. The only thing I've broken are a couple of tail clips and a couple of Voile slider plates. Both of the tail clips were my fault and the slider plates, well that is design problem. They have been working on the bindings and system for over two years now, so they should be pretty good out of the gate. Of course, some design flaws will show, but I suspect they will be fairly minor with them. 

So that brings me to the Voile Light Rail. Most people who use them are happy with them, but they have the same tab on the slider that cracks as the Voile plates. With it being integrated into the base plate, it should be stronger, but I think it's still going to be a weak point. I've brought this up to Voile on the splitboard forum and they got PISSED. Too bad, I stuck to my guns on it, but they don't seem to want to redesign it. The Spark R&D binding seem to have a much more solid design and the binding sits lower to the board than the light rail. So it's more of a regular board feel when riding.

I'd say price it out. Splitboard specific binders are $300, add the Voile interface and I am guessing you are looking at $450-$500. If you have to buy skins that's another $150 I believe. So it might just be well worth your while to go with the Karakorum system. If anything email those guys and ask them how they are going to back up any issues that may arise after the fact it gets to market. I have a hunch they'll take care of it, so they do seem to be a pretty good bet. If the cost savings is worth it to you, go with the Voile set up. It's proven and works just fine. I've been riding on it for around ten years now and my first Voile set up works as good as my newer ones.


----------



## jeri534

thanks for your help

decided to get a more all around board and preorder a Zephyr Split in 163, Venture is a bit more than I wanted to spend but from everything Ive read their boards are built tough, I ride NS boards so Im looking for burly boards that can take a beating, especially for a splitboard. Im still going to go with the Karakorams but whos know I may change my mind a few times by then.

Ill be in CO so hopefully we can ride sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

You know that Neversummer has two splits they are making for next season? The Raptor and the Summit. The Raptor is completely bad ass. Just fyi.

We'll have to get out once the snow starts to fly around here. There is a strong splitter contingent in Colorado. I had more days out with splitboarders than any other backcountry user. That is in stark contrast to the last 5 seasons. Definitely good stuff.


----------



## jeri534

Yeah I know NS is making splits, Im pretty set on getting those karakorams so I wouldn't need the voile kit

Ill pm vman and see if you can get them without the voile interface kit


----------



## killclimbz

I would think so. The kit costs them money too. With the advent of Karakorum, I think we are going to see more and more splits come sans interface. Which will make them a bit cheaper up front, but I bet the overall cost goes up slightly when you buy the kit and skins.


----------



## linvillegorge

Pretty shitty of the Voile guys to get kissed about customer feedback. That's free R&D work right there.


----------



## SLshredUT

Alright, I need a little feedback please. I'm considering buying a Never Summer Legacy 159 that was split via water jet. Pics of it look great, I'm not too concerned about the quality of the board. The concern is the sizing. I'm 6'2" and 205 lbs is the 159 going to be too small for back country touring? I use the NS Proto CTX 158 at the resorts and the size is right on. I'm just concerned about the back country side, skinning and what not. 

Any input is great, thanks.


----------



## killclimbz

It'll be fine for skinning. As long as it's the rockered Legacy, it should be adequate enough for splitting. Ideally, you might want a slightly larger board, but it's not like it's not going to shred powder because it's a 159.


----------



## SLshredUT

It is the 2011 Legacy so it's rocker. Thanks a bunch for the input guys, truly appreciated! That NS cam-rock is the reason I shred the 158 proto, love it!


----------



## Music Moves

You guys know anyone who's tried the K2 Panoramic? The Voile team-up looks sound and it's rockered and quite a bit cheaper than the NS boards but with only a 2 yr warranty. I've gotten good performance from many K2 products, so just wondering if anyone knows anything about the actual experience/functionality... 

2011 K2 Snowboards K2 Snowboarding Blog


----------



## killclimbz

I've been hoping to get a demo of that board. $900 for a full kit! That is a screaming price. K2 has stepped up their game the past few years. Probably a much better ride than a Voile, a step down from Venture or Neversummer in terms of durability and dampness. Not sure on performance, as they can really knock that one out of the park or miss completely...


----------



## snowvols

Blah I came super close to getting to demo one. At a split fest I went to a couple months ago a guy had the K2 to demo, but he ended up leaving early so of course my day wasn't meant to be on it. From looking at it in person it was a sweet setup. They had an interesting way of attaching the skins though. Also I believe it was flat rocker between the feet :dunno: I can't remember though.


----------



## jeri534

man I wish I actually got that euphoria board back then, didnt know id be riding so much pow this season though haha


----------



## teameo

*And another splitboard newbie...*

Hi, I am looking for a splitboard too, but unfortunately live in Finland, where they are mostly an unknown treasure, something that must be ordered from abroad it seems, and therefore i haven't gotten to really try any. So, can anyone help me?

I am 5''3 tall (162cm) and weight about 137 lbs (62kg), my old slopeboards are stiff 147cm long from time before cambre and rockers etc... I've had a K2 Saturn from 2001 (?) and after that a Rossignol Diva from 2006/7 (which i didn't first want to buy cause the girls boards seemed all too flexy), which both I've been very comfortable with both on and off the slopes. Now I want to be able to keep up with my skier friends outside the lift area to get the better snow, and splitboard sounds like the perfect solution.

I was looking at the Voile Mojo RX /Light Rail -package to make it easy, as this is my first split board, and to be honest, living in a city in a flat area, i only get about 15 days of skiing per a season, so I wouldn't want to spend a fortune on the equipment.

Just the length is my problem: 153 cm sounds kind of a sissy, as I've heard you can go longer with a splitboard, and there's just 6cm difference to my old one. Then 161 cm sounds kinda long with the board being my height. But as i like it long and stiff (hehe.. no pun intended.. ) does it sound like i could still do it? Or should I check on the other makes, to find some length there in between?


----------



## killclimbz

The general rule of thumb is to get a split that is 6cm longer than your resort/everyday deck. So if 147 is what you are normally riding, the 153 should be fine. I think jumping to a 161 is going to be a bit much for you and probably not fun. You still want your split deck to be responsive. You make too big of a jump and it's just going to be a pig.


----------



## rideonwhistler

Have you ever looked at the Prior splitboards? 

I got the Kyhber 156 last season an it's awesome in the powder... I even took it in resort a couple of days to test it out on different terrain - it's damn fast on groomed runs!


----------

